# A tua sorella!



## susy

Hi all, hope everyone is well!

Just wondering if you have ever heard of the Italian idiomatic expression "a tua sorella!" It's a bit complicated to explain: for example, if we had a scenario of two people arguing, even in a jovial way, one could say "You are a big idiot" and the other one could reply "Tell that to your sister!"

It's a soft way of insulting by turning the received insult to a member of the person's family, even if said person doesn't have a sister. It can also be extended to the mother. 

Is it there any equivalent in English? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tegs

In the particular scenario you mention, you could use the phrase _"takes one to know one!"_ which basically means, you have to be an idiot yourself to recognize other idiots. 

In other contexts, and in certain parts of Ireland, we say _"Aye, yer ma!!" _which is directed at other person's mother - it's quite a soft insult, and it's used to convey disbelief or disagreement with what the other person is saying (I don't think it fits into your specific context though).


----------



## london calling

I know you're a native speaker, but actually this is the translation into standard Italian of an expression used in the Neapolitan dialect and here it quite definitely isn't soft, it's a big insult. And here it doesn't mean "tell that to your sister" either: it's more like "bugger your sister/mother etc.": the extended version (translated into Italian) being "in culo a tua sorella". 

Not that we would say that in English: I think "up yours" would be a polite way of saying it, but "get fucked/go fuck yourself" would be more like it!

E' chiaro che (forse) in Italiano potrebbe aver perso un po' di "forza", come dire....


----------



## Tegs

Hm, ok, if what LondonCalling is the proper meaning of the original phrase, then my first reply isn't relevant. Definitely 'go fuck yourself' or 'up yours' would be more appropriate. 

That's more the norm than dragging people's mothers and sisters into it. I don't think I've ever heard 'bugger/fuck your sister/mother' - that would only be relevant if conversation was about them specifically. For example:

My mum says you're a waste of space and I should stop dating you
Ah, bugger your mum!  

I imagine the conversation would deteriorate very rapidly after that


----------



## susy

Thank you! I have this particular case sentence, too: if you are familiar with the red poster "Keep Calm and Carry On", you will also know that the sentence has been changed in the most creative and various ways, as in "Keep Calm and Drink Beer", "Keep Calm and Carry On Partying", "Sod Calm Let's Panic", and so on.

How would you convey the sense of a mixed language sentence like "Keep Calm a Tua Sorella"? in English?  Because "Tell Your Sister to Keep Calm" doesn't really sound funny...

By the way, I stand corrected about the 'softness' of the insult: natives, don't use it, as it _can_ be pretty offensive depending on the sensibility of the person you are speaking to!


----------



## Tegs

I'm not sure I understand what you want to convey with the sentence "keep calm a tua sorella" - what are you telling people? To keep calm yet go fuck themselves? It seems a bit of an odd sentence...


----------



## susy

Hi Tegs, that is why it is complicated and it has to do with the nuances of two different languages that have been combined here. An Italian probably understands the sense straightaway, and I was exploring the possibility to convey the sense in English. Perhaps there is no way to translate it but with a "Sod Keep Calm and Carry On". Excluding sisters and mothers!


----------



## Tegs

susy said:


> Hi Tegs, that is why it is complicated and it has to do with the nuances of two different languages that have been combined here. An Italian probably understands the sense straightaway, and I was exploring the possibility to convey the sense in English. Perhaps there is no way to translate it but with a "Sod Keep Calm and Carry On". Excluding sisters and mothers!



Aha, I understand "Sod Keep Calm and Carry On" perfectly (and it's pretty funny). Definitely go for that and avoid mothers and sisters - they confuse the issue


----------



## giuliam9

Tegs said:


> Aha, I understand "Sod Keep Calm and Carry On" perfectly (and it's pretty funny). Definitely go for that and avoid mothers and sisters - they confuse the issue


Now friends, I understand perfectly "Keep Calm a Tua Sorella" and to my ears it sounds very hilarious , can you please explain why "Sod Keep Calm and Carry On" sounds funny to you?


----------



## Tegs

giuliam9 said:


> Now friends, I understand perfectly "Keep Calm a Tua Sorella" and to my ears it sounds very hilarious , can you please explain why "Sod Keep Calm and Carry On" sounds funny to you?



Well, the slogan _Keep Calm and Carry On_ is seen everywhere in the UK at the moment - it's used on mugs, posters, t-shirts, dish cloths, bags etc. So _Sod Keep Calm and Carry On _is a bit of a _vaffanculo a questo slogan! _but it also implies the exact opposite of the slogan = "If I want to panic and cry, then that's what I'm jolly well going to do, and nobody can tell me otherwise." Is that clearer?


----------



## london calling

Shouldn't it be "So keep calm and carry on"?

I think that's a line from an old British comedy film/TV series (Dad's Army? Blackadder?) which became something of a catchphrase (but don't quote me on that, my memory might be playing tricks on me).

Edit: right Tegs. Ok, understand now (duuuh..) - It's _*SOD* keep calm and carry on_.


----------



## giuliam9

Tegs said:


> Well, the slogan _Keep Calm and Carry On_ is seen everywhere in the UK at the moment - it's used on mugs, posters, t-shirts, dish cloths, bags etc. So _Sod Keep Calm and Carry On _is a bit of a _vaffanculo a questo slogan! _but it also implies the exact opposite of the slogan = "If I want to panic and cry, then that's what I'm jolly well going to do, and nobody can tell me otherwise." Is that clearer?


Yes, it is! Thank you Tegs


----------



## Tegs

london calling said:


> Shouldn't it be "So keep calm and carry on"?
> 
> I think that's a line from an old British comedy film/TV series (Dad's Army? Blackadder?) which became something of a catchphrase (but don't quote me on that, my memory might be playing tricks on me).



As far as I know, it never had a 'so' in it. It's from a British propaganda poster in World War 2. It has become extremely popular here in the past few years, and you can buy just about anything with that slogan on it, along with an image of a crown, usually on a red or blue background. It's definitely a catchphrase at the moment. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keep_Calm_and_Carry_On for more info


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> I know you're a native speaker, but actually this is the translation into standard Italian of an expression used in the Neapolitan dialect and here it quite definitely isn't soft, it's a big insult. And here it doesn't mean "tell that to your sister" either: it's more like "bugger your sister/mother etc.": the extended version (translated into Italian) being "in culo a tua sorella".
> 
> Not that we would say that in English: I think "up yours" would be a polite way of saying it, but "get fucked/go fuck yourself" would be more like it!
> 
> E' chiaro che (forse) in Italiano potrebbe aver perso un po' di "forza", come dire....




I disagree - you do have the Neapolitan " 'ngul' a ssoreta "  e  " 'mmocc' a ssoreta ", but the general use of " dillo a tua sorella " is a lot blander.


What I mean to say is that it can be used in a (semi-)jocular way , whereas the Neapolitan expressions, when not used as a simple exclamation ( like "sonofabitch !" here ) , are pretty heavy.

The proposed " Keep calm a tua sorella " is obviously a partial word-by-word translation of " Sta calmo (? Dillo )a tua sorella ! " - which means " Tell your sister ( meaning : I have no need to calm down, you idiot ! ) to calm down ".  It is just a way to return to the sender the intimation to to _calm down_ ( generally just meant as a low-level provocation ) in an annoyed and assertive way, but it is not , technically, an insult directed to one's sister.   

It is a way to intrude into someone's private territory, so to say, and in that sense it is an aggressive retort, which I would advise against, unless the jocular dimension is made possible and clear by the relation between the speaker and the other party and by the situation.


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> I disagree - you do have the Neapolitan " 'ngul' a ssoreta " e " 'mmocc' a ssoreta ", but the general use of " dillo a tua sorella " is a lot blander.
> 
> Qui non si usa dire "a tua sorella" in italiano, è vero (guarda caso), ma ho chiesto ai colleghi qui a Napoli, prima di rispondere al thread che cosa avrebbero capito: mi hanno detto che avrebbero capito "in culo a tua sorella" (detto in italiano). Evidentemente nel resto del paese non è così.


----------



## susy

Ah ah, yes, actually that's the real meaning of the 'a tua sorella' catchphrase! So, to conclude this very interesting discussion,  we could say "You can stick 'Keep Calm and Carry On' up your sister's ass!"


----------



## Tegs

susy said:


> Ah ah, yes, actually that's the real meaning of the 'a tua sorella' catchphrase! So, to conclude this very interesting discussion,  we could say "You can stick 'Keep Calm and Carry On' up your sister's ass!"




Uuuuuh, I wouldn't say that in English. _Ever!_ Not unless you want to get severely beaten up by the person you're talking to. It sounds extremely rude and a bit too graphic - maybe it's made worse because of the fact that it isn't a set phrase, but rather something you've created especially for that person. Avoid!! Just stick to "sod/fuck keep calm and carry on" - either is way more polite than "stick it up your sister's ass"


----------



## susy

Ah ah, thanks. I fear my English is very academically _boring_, with no such 'colours'...


----------



## Akire72

Forget Italian colours when speaking English! They have their own!


----------



## Tegs

I would say that _stick it up your sister's ass_is definately not lacking in colour!  I would say it's too colourful - too rude!


----------



## Akire72

That's Italian colours Tegs! Can't use them in English!  That's what I was trying to say. It would be perfectly normal to hear something like that in Italy!


----------



## Tegs

Good point Akire - I was really basing my comment on the fact that Susy was worried that her English is academically boring, which, given the sister's ass context, is not at all the case  People don't talk about their sister's ass in academic circles here, hehe!  But yes, I would definitely say English is more used to pale pink and blue, colour-wise, than the pillar-box red colour that some Italian phrases have


----------



## Akire72

Each have their set of bad words. Sometimes some English bad words are not easy to translate even iN a colourful language like Italian. Take "Cinde-fucking-rella" [Pretty Woman] for example... "Quella gran culo di Cenerentola" doesn't even get close to the original!


----------



## susy

Akire72 said:


> Each have their set of bad words. Sometimes some English bad words are not easy to translate even i a colourful language laike Italian. Take "Cinde-fucking-rella" [Pretty Woman] for example... "Quella gran culo di Cenerentola" doesn't even get close to the original!



I totally agree with that! Also, the "c" word can't really be translated in Italian...and I make my business not to use it! An English friend told me that it is the worse thing you could ever say!


----------



## Tegs

susy said:


> I totally agree with that! Also, the "c" word can't really be translated in Italian...and I make it my business not to use it! An English friend told me that it is the worst thing you could ever say!



Yep, your English friend is right - avoid using that word!


----------



## Odysseus54

susy said:


> Ah ah, yes, actually that's the real meaning of the 'a tua sorella' catchphrase! So, to conclude this very interesting discussion,  we could say "You can stick 'Keep Calm and Carry On' up your sister's ass!"




I disagree - it's more likely to be " ( Dillo ) a tua sorella ".

Naples is definitely a large, beautiful and interesting town, but Italy goes beyond Naples, and the Italian language does not originate from Neapolitan.


----------



## Akire72

Could it be something like:

Why don't/doesn't YOUR SISTER 'Keep Calm and Carry On'??

Personally, I would'n't *dare *say this to any English friend or acquiantance, if I want him/her to talk to me ever again....


----------



## Odysseus54

Indeed - what needs to be understood here is that any reference to the females of the family is considered a challenge.  That's how Italian kids start fights - and from what I hear, 'yo' mama' works pretty much the same way here.


----------



## Tegs

Akire72 said:


> Could it be something like:
> 
> Why don't/doesn't YOUR SISTER 'Keep Calm and Carry On'??
> 
> Personally, I would'n't *dare *say this to any English friend or acquaintance, if I want him/her to talk to me ever again....



Yes, this would work, you would need to emphasize 'your sister' when you're talking, as I'm guessing you know from the capital letters you've inserted  

As for being insulting, this doesn't rate as badly as 'stick keep calm etc up your sister's ass', but it's still pretty insulting.

I think for Italians this sort of insult is far worse than for us - a cultural difference rather than a linguistic one


----------



## Akire72

I just saw this MBT advertising poster and immediately thought of this thread. It must be not too insulting or they'd never allowed the advert, or would they?
Now, how is the same advert in England, or how acn it be translate?
"You call YOUR SISTER a shoe!".. but would that do in England?


----------



## susy

Daring!  But I saw far more cheeky adverts in Italy. Not sure it would work in English...


----------



## violadaprile

London calling, post 16


> Qui non si usa dire "a tua sorella" in italiano, è vero (guarda caso), ma ho chiesto ai colleghi qui a Napoli, prima di rispondere al thread che cosa avrebbero capito: mi hanno detto che avrebbero capito "in culo a tua sorella" (detto in italiano). Evidentemente nel resto del paese non è così.​


*
*Nel resto del paese è assolutamente proprio così!
Qualunque italiano, del nord e del sud, sa cosa ci sta dietro a un banale "Dillo a tua sorella!"
Già tirare in ballo la sorella è offensivo, non parliamo poi della madre. Normalmente la sorella e la madre non c'entrano affatto col contesto, e il richiamo all'espressione offensiva è ben noto.

Io considero un'offesa grave se qualcuno mi si rivolge con questa espressione, e molto probabilmente gli tolgo il saluto.

Però, quanto alle traduzioni, concordo con chi dice "paese che vai, usanze che trovi"


----------



## ropeto

I should try to translate with "Keep Calm and Carry on Motherfucka".
But I don't know if "motherfucker" could be a bland insult,I mean comparable to " Tua sorella".


----------



## Odysseus54

ropeto said:


> I should try to translate with "Keep Calm and Carry on Motherfucka".
> But I don't know if "motherfucker" could be a bland insult,I mean comparable to " Tua sorella".



Troppo hip-hop.  Con "motherfucker" puo' finire a coltellate.  Significa " uno che commette incesto con la madre ", fai un po' tu.


----------



## prowlerxpla

Well, dicendo "a tua sorella/a soreta" non si sottintende solo dillo, ma anche chiedilo, quando si risponde ad un insulto sottintendendo "dillo", si intende: "non dire a me questo ma vallo a dire a qualcuno con cui hai più confidenza tipo tua sorella"; invece se si sottintende "chiedilo" si sottintende anche un rapporto intimo tra me e tua sorella, nel senso: "chiedi a tua sorella, quando eravamo a letto insieme, quanto è/non è  vero e quanto le piaceva quello che mi stai dicendo".

@susy #25, I know the *"f" *word, but not the *"c"* word, at what are you referring??
Ciao Pier


----------



## violadaprile

Scusa, mia opinione.
Se dici "a tua sorella/a soreta", non si sottintende mai un "chiedilo a" come presupposto di un precedente rapporto intimo.

Anzi!

Se c'è stato, c'era o c'è un rapporto diretto con la sorella, nessuno mai la tirerebbe in ballo in una frase offensiva. Persino il più trucido dei burini (mi si passi l'espressione) non sarebbe così poco gentiluomo da menzionare rapporti reali avuti con la sorella.


----------



## prowlerxpla

violadaprile said:


> Scusa, mia opinione.
> Se dici "a tua sorella/a soreta", non si sottintende mai un "chiedilo a" come presupposto di un precedente rapporto intimo.


Ad una provocazione del tipo:
A:"vieni qua che ti spacco il culo"
B:"non saresti capace de spacca un culo manco a na gallina"
A:"a soreta/chiedilo a soreta" nel senso, "chiedi a tua sorella se sono capace di rompere un culo, che lo sa bene, visto che le ho rotto il culo piu' di una volta".


violadaprile said:


> Anzi!
> Se c'è stato, c'era o c'è un rapporto diretto con la sorella, nessuno mai la tirerebbe in ballo in una frase offensiva. Persino il più trucido dei burini (mi si passi l'espressione) non sarebbe così poco gentiluomo da menzionare rapporti reali avuti con la sorella.


Il piu' trucido dei burini,  il rapporto con la sorella non lo aveva e non l'ha mai avuto, e' solo millantato, e lascia intendere che la sorella e' sufficientemente "mignotta" da poter nominare il rapporto avuto con lei in qualunque momento essendo noto a tutti quanto "zoccola" sia la sorella e quanto essa sia avvezza a rapporti intimi con chiunque.

but the "c" word?? 
Ciao Pier


----------



## violadaprile

Scusa credo che qui stiamo scadendo nella volgarità più volgare.
Ho detto quello che pensavo.
Per me basta così.


----------



## longplay

violadaprile said:


> Scusa credo che qui stiamo scadendo nella volgarità più volgare.
> Ho detto quello che pensavo.
> Per me basta così.




E' tardi per intervenire, comunque vorrei solo aggiungere che in dialetto romano "a te e tu' sorella" o "a te e  tutti li tua", con molte altre varianti, è un po' come nel
tennis: "battuta-rinvio". "A imbecille !" (battuta) - "a te e tu' sorella!" (rinvio). Tutto ciò nei casi più "tranquilli"...!


----------



## Odysseus54

longplay said:


> E' tardi per intervenire, comunque vorrei solo aggiungere che in dialetto romano "a te e tu' sorella" o "a te e  tutti li tua", con molte altre varianti, è un po' come nel
> tennis: "battuta-rinvio". "A imbecille !" (battuta) - "a te e tu' sorella!" (rinvio). Tutto ciò nei casi più "tranquilli"...!



Esiste quindi un utilizzo aggressivo ma non eccessivamente truce, no ?


----------



## longplay

Odysseus54 said:


> Esiste quindi un utilizzo aggressivo ma non eccessivamente truce, no ?



Si. Si tratta, come al solito, solo di "contesto"... .


----------



## Odysseus54

longplay said:


> Si. Si tratta, come al solito, solo di "contesto"... .



Siamo, pare, in minoranza.


----------



## Akire72

Mi sembra che l'esempio della scarpa sia assolutamente NON volgare, no? Vuol dire, "chiamarmi scarpa è riduttivo, è un'offesa, quindi lo vai a dire a tua sorella!


----------



## giuliam9

Akire72 said:


> Mi sembra che l'esempio della scarpa sia assolutamente NON volgare, no? Vuol dire, "chiamarmi scarpa è riduttivo, è un'offesa, quindi lo vai a dire a tua sorella!


Esatto Erika! Concordo con te e con Odysseus. Qui a Milano, a meno che non sia specificato o evincibile dal contesto, "a tua sorella/tua madre"  significano proprio "lo dici a tua sorella/madre" con l'intento di specificare che l'intelocutore non ha una confidenza tale da potersi permettere un offesa.


----------



## susy

prowlerxpla said:


> @susy #25, I know the *"f" *word, but not the *"c"* word, at what are you referring??
> Ciao Pier



Ti ho mandato un messaggio privato che se no qua' ci bannano!


----------



## violadaprile

giuliam9 said:


> Esatto Erika! Concordo con te e con Odysseus. Qui a Milano, a meno che non sia specificato o evincibile dal contesto, "a tua sorella/tua madre"  significano proprio "lo dici a tua sorella/madre" con l'intento di specificare che l'intelocutore non ha una confidenza tale da potersi permettere *un'offesa*.


Però rispondi a un'offesa con un'offesa. Anzi, aggravando. È impossibile, anche per un milanese, prescindere dal significato originale, che tutti ben conosciamo. 
Se un'offesa ci fa saltare la mosca al naso, possiamo pure rispondere per le rime.
Tuttavia, pure eufemizzando, il significato letterale resta quello. E naturalmente la risposta rimanda l'offesa ricevuta, e deve essere proporzionata. Altrimenti è un contrattacco di suo.

Se uno ti dice "sciocchino!" e la risposta è "lo dici a tua sorella!", a me comunque sembra sproporzionato, proprio per il significato originale dell'eufemismo.
Io tutt'al più rispondo "ma come ti permetti ..." o non rispondo per niente, dicendo a me stessa "calm down!" oppure "don't forget your understatement!" 
La mia dignità viene prima e l'abbassamento del tiro e del tono giova di solito a entrambi.


----------



## longplay

Odysseus54 said:


> Siamo, pare, in minoranza.



Una bella minoranza, però!! E senza dirlo a nessuno (nemmeno alla sorellina, se uno ce l'ha).


----------



## Akire72

Boh... Sarà che sono una toscanaccia, ma io non la sento un'offesa così grave. Cioè dipende da come vengo offesa io, alla stessa maniera rilancio sull'altro quindi se uno mi dice una cosa pesante, io gliela rilancio 2 volte pesante... non alla persona che mi ha offeso, ma a sua sorella!  La sorella comunque è semre più "toccabile" della mamma. La mamma nono si tocca... lì si andrebbe alle mani penso...


----------



## prowlerxpla

violadaprile said:


> Scusa credo che qui stiamo scadendo nella volgarità più volgare.


Mi dispiace, perdonami, non era mia intenzione essere volgare, solo ampiamente esplicativo


violadaprile said:


> Ho detto quello che pensavo.
> Per me basta così.


Ok


----------



## violadaprile

prowlerxpla said:


> Mi dispiace, perdonami, non era mia intenzione essere volgare, solo ampiamente esplicativo
> Ok


Ma figurati! Lo so perfettamente, non era una critica a te, è proprio l'argomento ad essere volgare 
Almeno secondo la mia sensibilità, poi per altri può non esserlo affatto...

Concordo con Akire, la madre non si tocca in nessun caso.
Mi viene il sospetto che "la sorella" sia già un eufemismo (per quanto anche la sorella sia tra gli intoccabili, è sicuramente meno intoccabile della madre).
Cosa ne dite?


----------



## longplay

violadaprile said:


> Ma figurati! Lo so perfettamente, non era una critica a te, è proprio l'argomento ad essere volgare
> Almeno secondo la mia sensibilità, poi per altri può non esserlo affatto...
> 
> Concordo con Akire, la madre non si tocca in nessun caso.
> Mi viene il sospetto che "la sorella" sia già un eufemismo (per quanto anche la sorella sia tra gli intoccabili, è sicuramente meno intoccabile della madre).
> Cosa ne dite?


In dialetto romano "la madre" è una variazione "ammessa", ma tutto dipende dal contesto, ovviamente (mi autocito : post #39). Cordialità.


----------



## susy

Akire72 said:


> Boh... Sarà che sono una toscanaccia, ma io non la sento un'offesa così grave. Cioè dipende da come vengo offesa io, alla stessa maniera rilancio sull'altro quindi se uno mi dice una cosa pesante, io gliela rilancio 2 volte pesante... non alla persona che mi ha offeso, ma a sua sorella!  La sorella comunque è semre più "toccabile" della mamma. La mamma nono si tocca... lì si andrebbe alle mani penso...



Concordo. Dipende dalla sensibilità della persona! Ora, non vorrei confondere gli Anglosassoni, ma ci sono insulti detti anche in senso "affettivo". Per esempio, se sei col tuo migliore amico e quello, scherzando, dice: "Sei proprio un'idiota", rispondere "Ma idiota sarà tua sorella!" non sarebbe affatto offensivo. So' sfumature...e i Romani fanno della parolaccia un'arte!


----------



## Akire72

Infatti Susy. Bisogna saper discernere e usare il tono gusto. Può esserer offensivo e anche tanto se detto con cattiveria e a uno sconosciuto che ti ha fatto uno sgarbo, ma detto come dice Longplay nel suo post #39, o come nello slogan della scarpa non è un'offesa. Aggiungo un esempio, riprendendo il primissimo post: se qualcuno mi dice "Oh, ma stai calma!" e io invece sono imbelvita potrei rispondere "Ma stai calma un corno! Stai calma lo dici a tua sorella!". In questo caso non lo riterrei offensivo.


----------



## violadaprile

Quello che si dice a un amico ridendo, e magari strizzando anche l'occhio, evidentemente presuppone una complicità che porta ad ammettere più o meno qualunque espressione, anche la più trivia.

Diverso se si parla con un estraneo, in un alterco.

Vorrei far notare che l'espressione di cui stiamo parlando (con sorella e soprattutto con madre) va a toccare un tabù fondamentale ed ancestrale che è quello dell'incesto. Qualunque riferimento sessuale non può essere che preso male.
"Dillo a tua sorella" implica in realtà "fallo con/a tua sorella".
L'insulto non è per la sorella ma per la persona. Direttamente.
Io così la vedo.
-.-


----------



## london calling

violadaprile said:


> Vorrei far notare che l'espressione di cui stiamo parlando (con sorella e soprattutto con madre) va a toccare un tabù fondamentale ed ancestrale che è quello dell'incesto. Qualunque riferimento sessuale non può essere che preso male.
> "Dillo a tua sorella" implica in realtà "fallo con/a tua sorella".
> L'insulto non è per la sorella ma per la persona. Direttamente.



E la versione napoletana è ancora peggio, come avevo fatto notare tantissimi post fa!


----------



## violadaprile

Infatti!
Non l'ho citata per ritrosia mia!
Ma il senso è quello.


----------



## Akire72

violadaprile said:


> Vorrei far notare che l'espressione di cui stiamo parlando (con sorella e soprattutto con madre) va a toccare un tabù fondamentale ed ancestrale che è quello dell'incesto. Qualunque riferimento sessuale non può essere che preso male. Ma no, assolutamente! Se la pubblicità dice "Scarpa dillo a tua sorella", non vuol dire vai a scoparti tua sorella, scusa! Vuol dire DILLO a tua sorella e non c'è alcun riferimento sessuale incestuoso!
> "Dillo a tua sorella" implica in realtà "fallo con/a tua sorella". Non implica nulla, se la si vuol vedere da un altro punto di vista, quella è un'altra cosa. Ma secondo me non c'è assolutamente nulla di implicito.
> L'insulto non è per la sorella ma per la persona. Direttamente.



Non può essere come dici tu se hanno tappezzato Firenze con quei cartelli pubblicictari, dai!


----------



## cercolumi

violadaprile said:


> Vorrei far notare che l'espressione di cui stiamo parlando (con sorella e soprattutto con madre) va a toccare un tabù fondamentale ed ancestrale che è quello dell'incesto. Qualunque riferimento sessuale non può essere che preso male.
> "Dillo a tua sorella" implica in realtà "fallo con/a tua sorella".


Ciao viola, 
scusami ma non riesco proprio a capire in che modo l'incesto possa entrarci e non ci vedo nessun riferimento sessuale.
Secondo me l'espressione "dillo a tua sorella" significa soltanto "non ti permettere con me la confidenza che potresti avere con tua sorella", nè più nè meno.
A testimonianza di ciò vi è il fatto che questa espressione tu la possa usare tranquillamente anche con chi, notoriamente, non ha nessuna sorella.
Non vi è intento offensivo, tuttalpiù vi è quello di voler fissare dei paletti, dei limiti alla confidenza che uno si può permettere nei riguardi di un'altro.
Da qui in poi, ci sono ovviamente tantissime altre espressioni più o meno allusive e davvero insultanti (alcuni buoni esempi sono già stati forniti), ma non questa così formulata.


----------



## violadaprile

Akire72 said:


> Non può essere come dici tu se hanno tappezzato Firenze con quei cartelli pubblicictari, dai!



Magari oggi la gente è meno sensibile, cosa devo dirti ...
Non penso che il significato originario si sia perso, anche se poi i media e la pubblicità possono far passare qualunque cosa 


> A testimonianza di ciò vi è il fatto che questa espressione tu la possa usare tranquillamente anche con chi, notoriamente, non ha nessuna sorella.


È per questo che dicevo che l'insulto è sempre diretto alla persona e non alla sorella


----------



## Odysseus54

violadaprile said:


> Vorrei far notare che l'espressione di cui stiamo parlando (con sorella e soprattutto con madre) va a toccare un tabù fondamentale ed ancestrale che è quello dell'incesto. Qualunque riferimento sessuale non può essere che preso male.
> "Dillo a tua sorella" implica in realtà "fallo con/a tua sorella".




Tu dici cosi' - io non sono d'accordo.  Come la mettiamo ?  Tra l'altro, se fai la solita ricerchina su google, mi pare proprio dal contesto dell'utilizzo ( frequente ) dell'espressione, che 'dillo a tua sorella' voglia dire proprio ....  'dillo a tua sorella'.

Non tutti i pali del telefono sono simboli fallici.


----------



## Akire72

violadaprile said:


> Magari oggi la gente è meno sensibile, cosa devo dirti ...
> Non penso che il significato originario si sia perso, anche se poi i media e la pubblicità possono far passare qualunque cosa
> 
> È per questo che dicevo che l'insulto è sempre diretto alla persona e non alla sorella



Ma assolutamente no, non è vero che la pubblicità può far passare qualsiasi cosa. Sicuramente non una cosa così grave come quella che sostieni che "Lo dici a tua sorella" abbia!
Condivido pienamente *cercolumi :
*


> Secondo me l'espressione "dillo a tua sorella" significa soltanto "non ti permettere con me la confidenza che potresti avere con tua sorella", nè più nè meno.


----------



## violadaprile

Odysseus54 said:


> Tu dici cosi' - io non sono d'accordo.  Come la mettiamo ?...
> Non tutti i pali del telefono sono simboli fallici.


Non sei d'accordo e siamo amici come prima. 
Fra l'altro, su questa cosa non basta certo un post o una frasetta buttata lì, mi rendo conto.
Ma è proprio la volgarità della frase e la sua origine che mi fanno pensare questo: il contesto in cui è più usata, come variamente detto sopra, è il napoletano.

D'altra parte, questo è il mio pensiero. Liberi tutti gli altri di pensare come credono.
Fosse anche in contrasto con tutto il resto del mondo (ma non mi pare), anch'io libera di tenermelo


----------

